# L'ITALIA VISTA DALLA STAMPA ESTERA



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

EVVVAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=f3G8bDCPpp0








Che bella figura ... il bel paese!​


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

non conosco paese che non prenda per il culo i suoi governanti
a me della stampa estera frega una sega
non mi sembra che nessuno abbia molto da insegnare a noi come ladrare, farsi i cazzi suoi e pigliare per il culo il popolo.
nè inglesi, nè americani, nè francesi..


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2008)

Se mi e' permesso, io non mi sento rappresentata da questa manica di gentaglia che coverna la mia terra ... mi vergogno, SI. 


E mi vergogno di leggere notizie del genere:

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/05/se...ontrolli-bus-milano/controlli-bus-milano.html

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/05/se...ma/scontri-universita/scontri-universita.html


A quando le purghe all'olio di ricino? ... vista l'arietta ... ci si avvicina alla meta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2008)

*clandestini*

Le campagne stampa fanno immaginare i clandestini ,che poi vengono regolarizzati, come masse di giovanotti spacciatori dall'aria patibolare.
Io ho una clandestina in classe. E' una deliziosa bambina, sempre sorridente, disponibile ad aiutare ogni compagno, intelligente e diligente e dopo 7 mesi riesce a seguire tutte le attività.
I genitori hanno pagato qualche migliaio di euro per farla arrivare in Italia (dove loro lavorano da anni, apprezzati dai datori di lavoro) perché non è stato dato ancora loro un permesso di soggiorno che consenta il ricongiungimento familiare.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (30 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non conosco paese che non prenda per il culo i suoi governanti
> a me della stampa estera frega una sega
> non mi sembra che nessuno abbia molto da insegnare a noi come ladrare, farsi i cazzi suoi e pigliare per il culo il popolo.
> nè inglesi, nè americani, nè francesi..


Concordo... aggiungi anche gli spagnoli che anche loro hanno ben poco da criticare


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Concordo... aggiungi anche gli spagnoli che anche loro hanno ben poco da criticare


...e gli eschimesi? Dove li lasciamo?


----------



## Old fatanera (1 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> EVVVAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=f3G8bDCPpp0
> ...



Ho la coscienza pulita! In effetti basterebbe leggere qualche libro per rendersi conto di chi ci governa!!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e gli eschimesi? Dove li lasciamo?


Loro gran popolo ... offrono la propria moglie agli ospiti...


----------



## Rebecca (2 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se mi e' permesso, io non mi sento rappresentata da questa manica di gentaglia che coverna la mia terra ... mi vergogno, SI.
> 
> 
> E mi vergogno di leggere notizie del genere:
> ...


Un po' per uno non fa male a nessuno.
Io mi vergognavo fino a un mese fa...


----------



## Old fatanera (4 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se mi e' permesso, io non mi sento rappresentata da questa manica di gentaglia che coverna la mia terra ... mi vergogno, SI.
> 
> 
> E mi vergogno di leggere notizie del genere:
> ...



Siam sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Loro gran popolo ... offrono la propria moglie agli ospiti...


grazie al kaiser...tanto chi se le prende?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (4 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> grazie al kaiser...tanto chi se le prende?



Alcune son carine... poi se vai a trovarli lassu un po sfigato sei... credo che 'ndo cojo, cojo rules...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Alcune son carine... poi se vai a trovarli lassu un po sfigato sei... credo che 'ndo cojo, cojo rules...


...unte di grasso rancido, e puzzolenti di pesce...bleah...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (4 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...unte di grasso rancido, e puzzolenti di pesce...bleah...



Perche' tu profumi di violette...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Perche' tu profumi di violette...


..e come mi avresti odorato, con la birra che ti colava dal naso?
Per inciso...belli gli stivali che indossavi...tenevano lontane le blatte del porto meglio del Bygon...


----------

